# Exernal HDD buying guides



## tanmaymohan (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a few questions

I need to buy one External HDD for my precious digital life


Please help me buying one


1. Should i go for 500GB , 1TB or 2TB (which one is the most popular category , i own a WD 320 caviar blue and it works fine for almost 3-4 years.) It fills up very fast.

2. Performance should be good (50mb/s or low is ok fine) 

3. Rugged ? ( I tend to drop things such as pen drives) Water resistant ?

4. Ports : I have a USB 2.0 mobo only so it should be compatible with that (Or should i go for a USB 3.0 expansion card)

5. After sales service : How is it? Can they be trusted ? and the warranty period too

6. I want the portable version (although recommendations for Powered ones are welcome)

8. The whole review for it ( is it worth buying ? is it a super duper cool product ) 



I saw a few such as Seagate Backup Plus , WD Elements , Adata and Buffalo ones 

Budget around : 3-5k (max 6k)



Thanks in advance 
Tanmay Mohan


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

1. It really depends on your needs. And as for answer 1TB is most popular nowadays.
2. With USB 2.0 it would be more like 30 MBps. With USB 3.0 50 MBps or more.
3. There are some options from AData and Transcend to cover that up.
4. All USB 3.0 are compatible with USB 2.0 also.
5. They are good.
6. Portable would be better for anyone. No one wants to carry a power cable all the time.
7. Google is your best friend.

I would suggest you to checkout
1. Transcend External Hard Drive StoreJet 25M3-1TB Snapdeal Link
2. Adata HD710 2.5 inch 1TB Hard Drive Snapdeal Link

Both suits your needs.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 12, 2013)

+1 for *Transcend External Hard Drive StoreJet 25M3-1TB*
Rugged, looks good, usb 3.0, performs well


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 13, 2013)

Bad service reputation so far. I am note sure of ADATA in terms of support but you can check out HD710. 

But if you're worried about service, stick to WD/Seagate. Dell has a backup plus 1TB drive with 2 years warranty which is nothing more than Seagate Backup Plus 1TB with 3 years warranty. Only difference is that it comes with Dell's label so you need to contact Dell for RMA and one year lesser warranty and lesser price ~1k approx. 

I would stick with the backup plus. The backup is nothing more than a media backup and it slows down the system if you enable live backup, but as a drive she's pretty quick:
*i.imgur.com/7ns0APu.png
*i.imgur.com/ZiB5TTd.png
*i.imgur.com/KzOzVNX.png
*i.imgur.com/SXsAnEJ.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 13, 2013)

So should i go for the Dell backup plus ?

I don't know anything about the other companies

I know they are good


All saw in the HDD Markets and reviews was Seagate and WD or Dell?


On Snapdeal I saw best selling as WD My Passport , Seagate backup plus AND DELL backup plus

So what would be the best option between these three or else??

Any other things which I need to care about while buying ext HDD's

Can a cover(for rugging) be purchased separately


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Seagate GOFlex 320 "Slim" blows everything out... is it a SSD??
@tanmaymohan : WD got better ASS(but in a review few months back in a review digit stated Seagate Backup plus 1TB won best performer award)

BTW do u have USB 3.0??
AFAIK DH61WW doesn't hav one ( in that case all speeds will be almost equal so better go for WD)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 14, 2013)

Seagate GoFlex 320GB is a single platter 7200mm thin drive. I am not too sure if its availble now. Seagate Backup Plus 1TB is a faster drive that's for sure, but it should be noted that WD has recently released newer set of external drives call My Passport Ultra. I don't have the media sample for that yet, but WD should be sending it in some days.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 14, 2013)

So I have decided to go with WD My Passport 1TB Black At Rs 4910 from Flipkart


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> So I have decided to go with WD My Passport 1TB Black At Rs 4910 from Flipkart



But bear in mind that you can't drop it on the floor like the Transcend or AData drives I suggested. I basically suggested just because of your specific requirement about being shock or drop proof. WD would be better no doubt about that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

BTW considering fact that all HDD's contain mechanical parts any sane man should never ever drop them.. cause it may dislodge any internal component & cause irrecoverable damage.. (I dropped my Samsung drive & after that write speeds dropped like anything... Reading is still fine..)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya I will surely take care of that 


Thanks guys


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 17, 2013)

Purchase done

Rs 4560/- on Flipkart


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> So I have decided to go with WD My Passport 1TB Black At Rs 4910 from Flipkart





tanmaymohan said:


> Purchase done
> 
> Rs 4560/- on Flipkart



that one??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah

It looks good

Speeds : 25-30mb/sec on USB2.0

Space : 931GB

Reviews are good for it 

Nice product

Already stored 150Gbs of data onto it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 15, 2013)

i need one to use with Xbox 360 RGH, can any hdd work with it or any specific required


----------

